# 10G to 29G FOWLR upgrade help



## alertik (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm upgrading my 10G FOWLR tank to a 29G. In a 10G tank i have about 12lb of well established LR and 1inch of sand, 1 cardinal, 1 damsel, c-c starfish, snails and crabs. For additional filtration i'm running a freshwater flossed filter, which i want to get rid of.

How do I go about adding water and sand to the bigger tank? How much water can I add to 10G without having to recycle? if I add 5-6G, it will fill up my new tank halfway - 9inches...

Do you think if i add skimmer and a powerhead i should be OK as far as filtration? Any recomendations on skimmers/powerheads?

I'm planning on adding 2 clownfish and 1 dwarf angelfish...

Any help is appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome.:wave:

I wouldn't be adding more clownfish if I were you. Clowns also get aggressive as the damsels. Any new fish might just have slim chances of surviving your damsel's wrath.:shake:

Good luck.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Any tank set up will have a cycle. Moving all of your rock work, substrate, and your filter (if just for a couple of weeks until you toss it) will help minimize this. Move your entire tank over using NEW water and your fish should be able to make it without any hassles. Then wait about 1 month to get add another. I don't believe in using old water as it's just a conduit for waste. Your rock, filter, and sand have all the bacteria and such that you could ever want. Using all new water will help minimize the amount of waste transfer.


----------



## alertik (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks for the input. unfortunately damsel didn't make it... while i was catching it to place in the new tank he banged against the glass kind of hard i it looked like he broke his spine  

anyway i bought around 10 lb of grade B LR and a 180 GPH powerhead. now i'm on the market for the filter. i found this "Skilter 250" in my local fish store and the guy there said it works OK and if it doesnt i can put an airstone on the bottom and it should help... I really don't want to buy expensive 100G rated skimmer for my 30G tank does anyone had an experience with Skilter? Also it is possible to get away with no skimmer and just HOT Magnum ? thanks again.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

skilters are ok, they are not the best. 

Skimmers are also good for your tank they help take out all the nasty stuff out of you water.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Save you money. Don't buy a skilter. If you are good about water changes and can clean that HOT weekly you'll not need a skimmer. If you can afford a decent skimmer you'll have less aggrevation but it's nothing that weekly water changes, light stocking, light feeding could not overcome. At the very least look at Coralife super skimmers from online retailers, they are not overtly expensive and will be tons better then any skilter or Prizm skimmer on the market.


----------

